# Any pirate MMo's?



## entrity

im recently getting bored with nothing to play but im looking for some new "PIRATE" mmo's/games like pirates of the burning sea ETC, 

anything that i havnt tried please, i have tried:

Pirates of the burning sea
seafight
pirates of the carribean online
voyage century
bounty bay online

thx


----------



## Redeye3323

There is a Pirate-themed Yahoo game called "Puzzle-Pirates" which may suit your needs...


----------



## entrity

i forgot to add that to played list =/ i used to play it when i was like 6, its good but not my type, ty for reply tho :wave:


----------



## rossva

How about pirate memory games? :laugh:

(This won't mean anything to any non Little Britain fans I'm afraid)


----------



## entrity

pirate memory games? =/


----------



## Redeye3323

rossva said:


> How about pirate memory games? :laugh:
> 
> (This won't mean anything to any non Little Britain fans I'm afraid)


I've seen Little Britain quite a few times but I don't get what your referring to...

Plus, as you can tell about the programs title. It is a British program and the majority on this site aren't British...


----------



## RockmasteR

I've heard a lot of little Britain, I have a Series Channel (from Showtime) that shows it, it so BOOOOOOOOOORING! 
anyways, 
here is some games for you:
Pirates of the Caribbean online:
piratesonline.go.com/

Pirate Quest:
www.piratequest.net\

want more?
just open google and write this:

Pirates+MMO


----------



## Redeye3323

RockmasteR said:


> I've heard a lot of little Britain, I have a Series Channel (from Showtime) that shows it, it so BOOOOOOOOOORING!
> anyways,
> here is some games for you:
> Pirates of the Caribbean online:
> piratesonline.go.com/
> 
> Pirate Quest:
> www.piratequest.net\
> 
> want more?
> just open google and write this:
> 
> Pirates+MMO


It's ok but is a bit repetitive. Harry Hills TV Burp is the best comedy channel on TV though (mind you, it's another british one)...

That would be the correct search to use, try that and then post back if that suits you needs entrity , if so then you can mark this thread as "Solved" using the Thread Tools menu...


----------



## rossva

Pirate memory games...

YouTube - Little Britain - pirate memory game

(Sorry probably off topic, but I needed to explain the joke!) :wink:


----------



## Redeye3323

rossva said:


> Pirate memory games...
> 
> (Sorry probably off topic, but I needed to explain the joke!) :wink:


There was a lot of the Magaret ones which is probably why I didn't remember it but I understand now :wink:

As long as your only keep it to 1/2 posts then it will be ok (make sure you put it back on-topic though)...

Did you find any of your liking then entrity?


----------



## entrity

afraid not ;(


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> afraid not ;(


Hmmmmm, sorry to say I cannot think of any myself.

There are so many Space, Mob and Mythical (WoW etc) -based MMOs but no so many Pirate ones I'm afraid :4-dontkno


----------



## entrity

i like space ones, but ive played so many and cant find anyy new ones..

ive played:
darkspace
Eve online
space odyssey

and some others.. lol


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> i like space ones, but ive played so many and cant find anyy new ones..
> 
> ive played:
> darkspace
> Eve online
> space odyssey
> 
> and some others.. lol


If you are a trekkie then there is the new Star Trek Online coming out very soon (you do have to pay though)


----------



## entrity

i tried it, but didnt like it.. its just like eve, missions are too repetative


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> i tried it, but didnt like it.. its just like eve, missions are too repetative


I know of some good Star Trek single player games if you wish for good missions and a fun game on the whole...


----------



## entrity

any game suggestion is welcome, the more the better


----------



## Redeye3323

Here are the 6 I can think of which are Star Trek...


Star Trek Bridge Commander (Hard to find but it is a class game with a decent story - and it has the Sovereign in it. Good Storyline, good controls and you get to be the captain. What more could you want as a Trekkie)
Star Trek Armada 1+2 (AoE style)
Star Trek Legacy (Some like it - like me - and some don't)
Star Trek Elite Force 1+2 (Both a bit old but still good)


Other games which you may like are:


The Sims 2/3 with/out Expansions (Personal preference if you like these games)
Call of Duty (Lots to choose from)
Age of Empires 1, 2 + 3 (2nd one is best in my opinion)
Crysis (Good graphics and game but very resource-intensive i.e. High Specs)
Red Faction: Guerrilla (Hulk SMASH - trust me, once you play it you'll get my drift)

Hope this list opens some doors at least :wave:


----------



## entrity

i think ive played/tried all of those games lol


----------



## Redeye3323

Even Bridge commander?


----------



## entrity

yes bridge commander, i gave up on it because i couldnt save my progress and there was no auto-save .. wierd


----------



## Redeye3323

There is an Auto-save, I am sure of it...


----------



## entrity

not when i played it, i would get to like mission 7 then it'd stop responding, then no auto-saves or anythin


----------



## Redeye3323

Thats wierd, did you play it on Windows 7 or what?


----------



## entrity

When i had XP


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> When i had XP


I used XP and never had no problems, will you play it then if I find out a way to solve it as I will if you want to play the game :wave:


----------



## entrity

*Rubs head* searched my whole house and couldnt find the disc/case ;(


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> *Rubs head* searched my whole house and couldnt find the disc/case ;(


I've done that before, seen something a couple of days before and never found it since (I decided to play it but by that time it had gone walkabouts :laugh: ).

Do you play CoD multiplayer, because I would recommend it even if your not usually a Army game player (like me, I tried it a little while ago and was pleasantly surprised).

If you have GTA, try the multiplayer part of the game. It is one of the best I have ever played for multiplayer and the single-player mode is also top-notch


----------



## entrity

i hav a cod and borderlands for PS3, but i need something to entertain me on PC


----------



## Redeye3323

What about GTA IV or Mass Effect (good game to play if you haven't yet played, also the sequal is now out so you can play the next part after if you wish to)


----------



## entrity

my pc isnt good enouph to run mass effect at a good enouph speed, and i dnt like gta series


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

Try listing your Specs and perhaps one of the games team can offer some recommendations...


----------



## entrity

ah right srry ray:



Code:


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/29/2009, 04:45:43
       Machine name: MALACHI-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer
       System Model: Aspire M3203
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 620 Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3824MB RAM
          Page File: 1762MB used, 5883MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
      Display Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics          
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9610)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00
     Display Memory: 1909 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 253 MB
      Shared Memory: 1655 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR0083
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HDMI
        Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.632.0.0
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D550-11CF-3371-1523A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9610
          SubSys ID: 0x031F1025
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS780:8.632.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9610&subsys_031f1025
     Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics          
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9610)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00
     Display Memory: 1909 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 253 MB
      Shared Memory: 1655 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR0083
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.632.0.0
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D550-11CF-3371-1523A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9610
          SubSys ID: 0x031F1025
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS780:8.632.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9610&subsys_031f1025
     Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_791A&SUBSYS_00791A00&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: AtiHdmi.sys
         Driver Version: 5.00.7000.0004 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/4/2009 13:20:26, 114192 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: ATI Technologies Inc.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025031F&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025031F&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 16:06:23, 7936 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 17:45:55, 62544 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 16:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 424.5 GB
Total Space: 470.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Seagate ST31000528AS SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 470.4 GB
Total Space: 470.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Seagate ST31000528AS SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH41N SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:19:54, 147456 bytes

      Drive: K:
      Model: IRGVEZ 6J8H27K SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:19:54, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9600&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&92
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:21, 155728 bytes

     Name: AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4392&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys, 3.06.1540.0127 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:20, 194128 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_3A\3&267A616A&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2380&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\4&2E356AF2&0&0030
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:13, 227840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_16\4&1685557C&0&0028
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&91
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:13, 122368 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9606&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&30
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9605&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics          
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\4&456635&0&2808
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.0921 (English), 7/1/2009 21:51:28, 6036480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 7/1/2009 20:18:06, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd64.dll, 8.14.0010.0678 (English), 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0228 (English), 7/1/2009 20:49:48, 2622464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0022 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:56, 120320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 6/17/2009 23:29:04, 197654 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:46, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:46, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1050 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:16, 251904 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 7/1/2009 20:47:34, 219120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:08, 12288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1033 (English), 7/1/2009 21:16:04, 203264 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1033 (English), 7/1/2009 21:16:38, 420352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdl64.dll, 6.14.0010.2556 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:36, 421376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiedu64.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:02, 59392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3470.22105 (English), 7/1/2009 21:16:50, 442368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.8787 (English), 7/1/2009 21:13:08, 15062016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:16, 4289536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:40, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:28, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 01:35:28, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.15.0010.0212 (English), 7/1/2009 21:05:28, 2921984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0678 (English), 7/1/2009 20:59:36, 3105280 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0228 (English), 7/1/2009 20:44:32, 2868224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:40, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:40, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 6.14.0010.1050 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:10, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 7/1/2009 20:44:10, 219120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2556 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:28, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0005 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:14, 274432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 7/1/2009 21:13:58, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.8787 (English), 7/1/2009 20:51:12, 11650560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.15.0010.0212 (English), 7/1/2009 21:10:40, 2469888 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:27:26, 3264512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:38, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:26, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 6/16/2009 11:53:12, 18333 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/3/2009 00:52:06, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/17/2009 21:55:22, 332288 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9602&SUBSYS_96021022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_960F&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\4&456635&0&2908
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:13, 122368 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Defin,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DirectSound: ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0

Some deep convo we got here too 

also my psu is
PY.25008.032 Power Supply 250W ATX SATA PFC


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> ah right srry ray:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 11/29/2009, 04:45:43
> Machine name: MALACHI-PC
> Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
> Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
> System Manufacturer: Acer
> System Model: Aspire M3203
> BIOS: Default System BIOS
> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 620 Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
> Memory: 4096MB RAM
> Available OS Memory: 3824MB RAM
> Page File: 1762MB used, 5883MB available
> Windows Dir: C:\Windows
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> DX Setup Parameters: Not found
> User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
> System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
> DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
> DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 64bit Unicode
> 
> ------------
> DxDiag Notes
> ------------
> Display Tab 1: No problems found.
> Display Tab 2: No problems found.
> Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
> Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
> Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
> Input Tab: No problems found.
> 
> --------------------
> DirectX Debug Levels
> --------------------
> Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
> DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
> DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
> DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)
> 
> ---------------
> Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
> Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
> Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9610)
> DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
> Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00
> Display Memory: 1909 MB
> Dedicated Memory: 253 MB
> Shared Memory: 1655 MB
> Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
> Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
> Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
> Monitor Id: ACR0083
> Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
> Output Type: HDMI
> Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
> Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
> Driver Version: 8.632.0.0
> DDI Version: 10
> Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Driver Date/Size: 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> WHQL Date Stamp:
> Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D550-11CF-3371-1523A1C2C535}
> Vendor ID: 0x1002
> Device ID: 0x9610
> SubSys ID: 0x031F1025
> Revision ID: 0x0000
> Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS780:8.632.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9610&subsys_031f1025
> Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
> Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C
> Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
> DXVA-HD: Not Supported
> DDraw Status: Enabled
> D3D Status: Enabled
> AGP Status: Enabled
> 
> Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
> Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
> Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9610)
> DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
> Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00
> Display Memory: 1909 MB
> Dedicated Memory: 253 MB
> Shared Memory: 1655 MB
> Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
> Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
> Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
> Monitor Id: ACR0083
> Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
> Output Type: HD15
> Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
> Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
> Driver Version: 8.632.0.0
> DDI Version: 10
> Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Driver Date/Size: 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> WHQL Date Stamp:
> Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D550-11CF-3371-1523A1C2C535}
> Vendor ID: 0x1002
> Device ID: 0x9610
> SubSys ID: 0x031F1025
> Revision ID: 0x0000
> Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS780:8.632.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9610&subsys_031f1025
> Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
> Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C
> Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
> DXVA-HD: Not Supported
> DDraw Status: Enabled
> D3D Status: Enabled
> AGP Status: Enabled
> 
> -------------
> Sound Devices
> -------------
> Description: ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Definition Audio Device)
> Default Sound Playback: Yes
> Default Voice Playback: Yes
> Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_791A&SUBSYS_00791A00&REV_1000
> Manufacturer ID: 1
> Product ID: 100
> Type: WDM
> Driver Name: AtiHdmi.sys
> Driver Version: 5.00.7000.0004 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> Date and Size: 6/4/2009 13:20:26, 114192 bytes
> Other Files:
> Driver Provider: ATI Technologies Inc.
> HW Accel Level: Basic
> Cap Flags: 0xF1F
> Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
> Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
> Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
> HW Memory: 0
> Voice Management: No
> EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
> I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
> Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
> 
> Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
> Default Sound Playback: No
> Default Voice Playback: No
> Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025031F&REV_1001
> Manufacturer ID: 1
> Product ID: 100
> Type: WDM
> Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
> Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
> Other Files:
> Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
> HW Accel Level: Basic
> Cap Flags: 0xF1F
> Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
> Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
> Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
> HW Memory: 0
> Voice Management: No
> EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
> I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
> Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
> 
> Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
> Default Sound Playback: No
> Default Voice Playback: No
> Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025031F&REV_1001
> Manufacturer ID: 1
> Product ID: 100
> Type: WDM
> Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
> Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
> Other Files:
> Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
> HW Accel Level: Basic
> Cap Flags: 0xF1F
> Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
> Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
> Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
> HW Memory: 0
> Voice Management: No
> EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
> I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
> Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
> 
> ---------------------
> Sound Capture Devices
> ---------------------
> -------------------
> DirectInput Devices
> -------------------
> Device Name: Mouse
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: n/a
> Vendor/Product ID: n/a
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: Keyboard
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: n/a
> Vendor/Product ID: n/a
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Poll w/ Interrupt: No
> 
> -----------
> USB Devices
> -----------
> + USB Root Hub
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
> | Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
> | Service: usbhub
> | Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes
> | Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 16:06:23, 7936 bytes
> 
> ----------------
> Gameport Devices
> ----------------
> 
> ------------
> PS/2 Devices
> ------------
> + Standard PS/2 Keyboard
> | Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
> | Service: i8042prt
> | Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:19:57, 105472 bytes
> | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:04, 50768 bytes
> |
> + Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
> | Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
> | Upper Filters: kbdclass
> | Service: TermDD
> | Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:19:57, 105472 bytes
> | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:04, 50768 bytes
> |
> + Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
> | Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
> | Service: i8042prt
> | Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:19:57, 105472 bytes
> | Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 49216 bytes
> |
> + Terminal Server Mouse Driver
> | Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
> | Upper Filters: mouclass
> | Service: TermDD
> | Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 17:45:55, 62544 bytes
> | Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 16:00:20, 26624 bytes
> | Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 49216 bytes
> 
> ------------------------
> Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
> ------------------------
> Drive: C:
> Free Space: 424.5 GB
> Total Space: 470.0 GB
> File System: NTFS
> Model: Seagate ST31000528AS SCSI Disk Device
> 
> Drive: D:
> Free Space: 470.4 GB
> Total Space: 470.5 GB
> File System: NTFS
> Model: Seagate ST31000528AS SCSI Disk Device
> 
> Drive: E:
> Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH41N SCSI CdRom Device
> Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:19:54, 147456 bytes
> 
> Drive: K:
> Model: IRGVEZ 6J8H27K SCSI CdRom Device
> Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:19:54, 147456 bytes
> 
> --------------
> System Devices
> --------------
> Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9600&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A3
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 15424 bytes
> 
> Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&92
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 51200 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes
> 
> Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 12352 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:46, 48720 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:21, 24128 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:21, 155728 bytes
> 
> Name: AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4392&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys, 3.06.1540.0127 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:20, 194128 bytes
> 
> Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A5
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes
> 
> Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_3A\3&267A616A&0&A0
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2380&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\4&2E356AF2&0&0030
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:13, 227840 bytes
> 
> Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes
> 
> Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A4
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes
> 
> Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_16\4&1685557C&0&0028
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&91
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes
> 
> Name: High Definition Audio Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A2
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:13, 122368 bytes
> 
> Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9606&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&30
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes
> 
> Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes
> 
> Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9605&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&28
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes
> 
> Name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\4&456635&0&2808
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.0921 (English), 7/1/2009 21:51:28, 6036480 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 7/1/2009 20:18:06, 53248 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd64.dll, 8.14.0010.0678 (English), 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0228 (English), 7/1/2009 20:49:48, 2622464 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0022 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:56, 120320 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 6/17/2009 23:29:04, 197654 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:46, 52224 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:46, 52224 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1050 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:16, 251904 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 7/1/2009 20:47:34, 219120 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:08, 12288 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1033 (English), 7/1/2009 21:16:04, 203264 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1033 (English), 7/1/2009 21:16:38, 420352 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdl64.dll, 6.14.0010.2556 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:36, 421376 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiedu64.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:02, 59392 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3470.22105 (English), 7/1/2009 21:16:50, 442368 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.8787 (English), 7/1/2009 21:13:08, 15062016 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:16, 4289536 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:40, 48640 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:28, 41984 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 01:35:28, 118784 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.15.0010.0212 (English), 7/1/2009 21:05:28, 2921984 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0678 (English), 7/1/2009 20:59:36, 3105280 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0228 (English), 7/1/2009 20:44:32, 2868224 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:40, 51712 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:40, 51712 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 6.14.0010.1050 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:10, 184320 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 7/1/2009 20:44:10, 219120 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2556 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:28, 356352 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0005 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:14, 274432 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 7/1/2009 21:13:58, 43520 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.8787 (English), 7/1/2009 20:51:12, 11650560 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.15.0010.0212 (English), 7/1/2009 21:10:40, 2469888 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:27:26, 3264512 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:38, 53248 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:26, 53248 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 6/16/2009 11:53:12, 18333 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/3/2009 00:52:06, 51200 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/17/2009 21:55:22, 332288 bytes
> 
> Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes
> 
> Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9602&SUBSYS_96021022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes
> 
> Name: High Definition Audio Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_960F&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\4&456635&0&2908
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:13, 122368 bytes
> 
> Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 51200 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes
> 
> ------------------
> DirectShow Filters
> ------------------
> 
> DirectShow Filters:
> WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
> WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
> WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
> MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
> Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
> AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
> AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
> Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
> VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
> File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
> RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
> Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
> AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
> StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
> AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
> SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
> Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> 
> WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
> Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
> 
> Video Compressors:
> WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> 
> Audio Compressors:
> WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
> WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
> IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> 
> PBDA CP Filters:
> PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> 
> Midi Renderers:
> Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> 
> WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
> ,0x00000000,0,0,,
> ,0x00000000,0,0,,
> ,0x00000000,0,0,,
> ,0x00000000,0,0,,
> ,0x00000000,0,0,,
> 
> WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
> ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
> Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
> Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
> 
> BDA Network Providers:
> Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> 
> Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
> VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> 
> BDA Transport Information Renderers:
> BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
> 
> BDA CP/CA Filters:
> Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> 
> WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
> Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
> 
> Audio Renderers:
> ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Defin,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> DirectSound: ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
> 
> ---------------
> EVR Power Information
> ---------------
> Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality)
> Quality Flags: 2576
> Enabled:
> Force throttling
> Allow half deinterlace
> Allow scaling
> Decode Power Usage: 100
> Balanced Flags: 1424
> Enabled:
> Force throttling
> Allow batching
> Force half deinterlace
> Force scaling
> Decode Power Usage: 50
> PowerFlags: 1424
> Enabled:
> Force throttling
> Allow batching
> Force half deinterlace
> Force scaling
> Decode Power Usage: 0
> 
> Some deep convo we got here too
> 
> also my psu is
> PY.25008.032 Power Supply 250W ATX SATA PFC


I just did a check for you, your PC is a little bit above the recommended specs so you can play Mass Effect 2 let alone Mass Effect 1. I would recommend it, cannot wait myself till the prices go down for ME2 ray:

Also, that PSU isn't very strong is it :S

EDIT#I just found out that the 3200 isn't powerfull enough for ME2 but ME1 is within spec... :/ #


----------



## entrity

yeah, but my other discussion which im saving for



> (orgininaly posted by emosun)
> Your card may have two outputs which is why it would show in windows as two gpu's.
> 
> From what I can see your running a bone stock Aspire M3203. Since your using an ati gpu currently it would be much easier to upgrade to another ati card. You appear to have a 190$ budget so this combo would be good.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-871-_-Product
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...corsair 550w
> 
> Your basically not going to be using the power supply it came with as it's far to low end.


Which is for Gcard:
APPHIRE 100287VGAL Radeon HD 5670 (Redwood) 512MB 128-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Retail
AND PSU:
CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - Retail

Im still searching through game websites tho


----------



## Redeye3323

Both Mass Effects will be playable on that card.

If you list what you like and dislike in a game, then we may be able to suggest some good one for you to play


----------



## entrity

Well, i like games that arnt to repetative addicting <-- i said it! 
Sci-fi & Space are enjoyable but most space are to repetative, and not to cartoony like flyff =P


----------



## entrity

im going to a game shop on saturday so il let you know i i find anything


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> im going to a game shop on saturday so il let you know i i find anything


Hey mate, I will wait to see if you get any.

In the mean time, I have asked the team if they know any and I will post back any that they recommend :wink:


----------



## entrity

ty redeye


----------



## entrity

i got sins of the solar empire, works fine its amazing, got red ocean but didnt work  taking it back tomorrow


----------



## Redeye3323

What about the old Hitman series or the Dues-Ex series (Dues-Ex Invisible War is a very good game...). You can get them very cheap now in shops and it is worth at least trying them...


----------



## entrity

i havn't gone back yet so i don't know what they have


----------



## Redeye3323

The Dues-Ex series is the one I'd recommend, well I have only played Invisible War but that game is brilliant....


----------



## entrity

btw redeye, i discovered that ati HD 3200 can go up to 512mb if ure ram is over 2GB, after some bios config, here are the results, can you tell me if it worked?

OLD:


Code:


---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics          
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9610)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00
     Display Memory: 1909 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 253 MB
      Shared Memory: 1655 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR0083
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HDMI
        Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.632.0.0
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D550-11CF-3371-1523A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9610
          SubSys ID: 0x031F1025
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS780:8.632.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9610&subsys_031f1025
     Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

NEW:


Code:


---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics          
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9610)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2037 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 509 MB
      Shared Memory: 1527 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR0083
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HDMI
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR0083
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.632.0.0
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D550-11CF-3371-1523A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9610
          SubSys ID: 0x031F1025
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS780:8.632.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9610&subsys_031f1025
     Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> btw redeye, i discovered that ati HD 3200 can go up to 512mb if ure ram is over 2GB, after some bios config, here are the results, can you tell me if it worked?
> 
> OLD:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ---------------
> Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
> Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
> Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9610)
> DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
> Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00
> Display Memory: 1909 MB
> Dedicated Memory: 253 MB
> Shared Memory: 1655 MB
> Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
> Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
> Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
> Monitor Id: ACR0083
> Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
> Output Type: HDMI
> Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
> Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
> Driver Version: 8.632.0.0
> DDI Version: 10
> Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Driver Date/Size: 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> WHQL Date Stamp:
> Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D550-11CF-3371-1523A1C2C535}
> Vendor ID: 0x1002
> Device ID: 0x9610
> SubSys ID: 0x031F1025
> Revision ID: 0x0000
> Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS780:8.632.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9610&subsys_031f1025
> Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
> Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C
> Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
> DXVA-HD: Not Supported
> DDraw Status: Enabled
> D3D Status: Enabled
> AGP Status: Enabled
> 
> NEW:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ---------------
> Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
> Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
> Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9610)
> DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
> Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00
> Display Memory: 2037 MB
> Dedicated Memory: 509 MB
> Shared Memory: 1527 MB
> Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
> Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
> Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
> Monitor Id: ACR0083
> Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
> Output Type: HDMI
> Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
> Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
> Monitor Id: ACR0083
> Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
> Output Type: HD15
> Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
> Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
> Driver Version: 8.632.0.0
> DDI Version: 10
> Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Driver Date/Size: 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> WHQL Date Stamp:
> Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D550-11CF-3371-1523A1C2C535}
> Vendor ID: 0x1002
> Device ID: 0x9610
> SubSys ID: 0x031F1025
> Revision ID: 0x0000
> Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS780:8.632.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9610&subsys_031f1025
> Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
> Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C
> Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
> DXVA-HD: Not Supported
> DDraw Status: Enabled
> D3D Status: Enabled
> AGP Status: Enabled


Hey entrity.

I did a comparison and your right, you have increased your graphical memory.
#
Whilst this won't have a huge effect, it will have some and that is good.

Just out of interest, where did you find out you could do that?


----------



## entrity

i did some search arounds and found out that the max is actually 512 for 3200, i cant remember were but i followed some other post regarding his graphics was only using 11mb , i went into my bios and went into intregated... something, changed it from auto to 512 and restarting my computer,

i guess you wanted to know for further helping people


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> i did some search arounds and found out that the max is actually 512 for 3200, i cant remember were but i followed some other post regarding his graphics was only using 11mb , i went into my bios and went into intregated... something, changed it from auto to 512 and restarting my computer,
> 
> i guess you wanted to know for further helping people


Thanks for the info mate. I will tell the other teamers...


----------



## entrity

BTW, to make it to 512mb u need to have over 2.00 GB


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> BTW, to make it to 512mb u need to have over 2.00 GB


Indoril informed me that integrated graphics shares memory with the motherboard which is why you can change it but it's hard to get them to play games to start with...


----------



## entrity

does that mean like it's not acting as like a 509mb just like 256 still?

and with the 509 (if it is) can i run mass effect 2 then ?


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> does that mean like it's not acting as like a 509mb just like 256 still?
> 
> and with the 509 (if it is) can i run mass effect 2 then ?


What this means is that when you change the memory, that memory isn't used as RAM anymore, it is only used for the Graphics.

Also, changing it will not effect games which you cannot play. It will only improve the ones you can play.

I think you will need a new graphics card if you wish to play those sort of games.

Alternatively, you can play them on you Xbox 360 which I know you have after helping you out before. 

You seem to see a lot of me :grin:


----------



## entrity

when i tried mass effect 2 on low graphics it wasnt lagging, just like slow turning indicated that i can play it but.. slow, still got gone to store yet ;(

i know i see you allot

mr.common :O


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> when i tried mass effect 2 on low graphics it wasnt lagging, just like slow turning indicated that i can play it but.. slow, still got gone to store yet ;(
> 
> i know i see you allot
> 
> mr.common :O


It's just luck that you keep getting me. :laugh: 

I do quite a bit of the Console Section replying and the rest, well you got lucky :grin:

(I was joking about you being lucky, all of the Games Team are knowledgeable and would help as good as me, if not better in some cases but I like to help loads of people and learn through it).


The Mass Effect Graphical problems is expected. Do you have it at a lower resolution then normal as this may help you out...


----------



## entrity

i have it fullscreen


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> i have it fullscreen


What I mean is you can change the resolution in the Settings...


----------



## entrity

ah right, i know but the only game i usually play windowed is allods online, which currently cant connect to when trying to login  no posts on their official website of it or anything


----------



## entrity

well, wen't shop, had pretty much no PC games , so i got bioshock 2 for xbox and dante's inferno for PS3, still searching for PC games tho  gna have an intensive search through steam


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> well, wen't shop, had pretty much no PC games , so i got bioshock 2 for xbox and dante's inferno for PS3, still searching for PC games tho  gna have an intensive search through steam


Did you go to a Gamestore as they should have PC games.

There are sometimes good offers on Steam so feel free to have a look from time to time.

Also try C&C, it's free (look in the Gaming Discussion Section)


----------



## entrity

im not into C&C


----------



## Redeye3323

Any games which you have heard of and want our opinion?


----------



## entrity

umm..... not really no


----------



## entrity

theres many games i like but cant afford on this computer.. so i thinking of getting this:

http://www.cyberpowersystem.co.uk/system/Ultra_Triton/


----------



## Zealex

That computer isn't worth it, it's cyberpower they use parts made from glue and tape. You would be better off building your own rig.


----------



## Redeye3323

If you gunna build one then make a topic in the building forum...

I would fully recommend you build rather then getting a poor-quality, overpriced prebuilt


----------



## entrity

i know buildings cheaper, im just not good at "building"  Im trying runes of magic but its not a game that i can't.. how can i say it.. "max out" on it


----------



## Redeye3323

Have you built one before?

The PC I am using was my 1st ever build, last December and it works great.

It's scary at 1st but fun to do and deffo an experience...


----------



## Zealex

Cyberpower PC's are made with glue and scissors, if your going to go prebuilt trying finding a local store and see if they can build the PC for you.


----------



## entrity

yeah, i have a store nearby called brighthouse, but the problem is for a good gaming pc dont the parts cost... ALOT

brighthouse is: http://www.brighthouse.co.uk/

were i got my shocking pc (rubish)


----------



## Zealex

Well any other stores, maybe you know someone who is a bit computer slavy and can put it together for you?


----------



## entrity

well, il be saving for a cheap one and the cheapest one in building forum is:

AMD SPECS


$500.00 AMD System

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 @ $74.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128376


CPU: AMD Phenom II X 2 550 (3.1 ghz) @ $99.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-680-_-Product


Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 4670 @ $69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102854


Ram: Patriot DDR2-800 PC2-6400 (2 x 1 GB sticks) @ $49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220255


Case: Antec Two Hundred Mid-ATX Tower @ $49.95
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129070


Power Supply: Corsair 550-VX @ $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...9004&Tpk=550vx


DVD Rom: LITE-ON Black 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $26.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106289


CPU Cooler: Use Stock Cooler which comes free with CPU


Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB 16mb cache @ $49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136074


Subtotal: $516.92


----------



## entrity

no i dont know anyone tht would do that XD and thats pretty much the only store that sells computers in my area.. im not sure any other store would do it


----------



## entrity

and i know weve gone over this before previously in this thread.. but i still dont understand the Vram.. (or was it video ram)? and what it does and how it benefits, and how does it affect my card life-span?


----------



## Redeye3323

Doesn't really have an effect on the card's lifespan.

More is better, 1GB is good enough lol

You want to find a good Radeon HD one if you can. And go for a Core i5 as it's a cheap version of the Core i7 and for gaming, there is not much difference...


----------



## entrity

ah.. im not good at this core i5/i7 or w/e difference meaning bits yet.. still learning 

and so pretty much adding 256 mb Vram just helps like browser display etc nothing extreme like the normal dedicated 256?


----------



## Zealex

Do you have a monitor already? 1gb VRam is more than enough, I believe 512 is the decent amount required. Do you mean 256 as in bits? It depends on the card. The 5770 has 128 I think, 5850 has 256. Don't forget to include the OS in that build.

Windows 7


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> ah.. im not good at this core i5/i7 or w/e difference meaning bits yet.. still learning
> 
> and so pretty much adding 256 mb Vram just helps like browser display etc nothing extreme like the normal dedicated 256?


Hey mate, about the core i5 v core i7 issue. Take a look here...

http://www.brighthub.com/computing/hardware/articles/48391.aspx

Also, try to find a card which supports Direct X 11 (the HD5000 series I think) as this will mean you will have a card ready for the future (not going out of date soon like DX 10). 1GB vRAM should be enough for what you need...

I myself have the HD5770 and it plays any game so I am happy with it. It also isn't a power-zapper...


----------



## entrity

how do i find out how much Vram i have though?


----------



## Redeye3323

Just list your Graphics Card and we can find out for you...


----------



## entrity

Code:


---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics          
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9610)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2037 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 509 MB
      Shared Memory: 1527 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR0083
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HDMI
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR0083
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.632.0.0
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D550-11CF-3371-1523A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9610
          SubSys ID: 0x031F1025
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS780:8.632.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9610&subsys_031f1025
     Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled


----------



## Redeye3323

The HD3200 is an onboard GPU and will not play most games. You will need a dedicated GPU if you wish to play the latest games

http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Radeon-HD-3200.9591.0.html


----------



## entrity

i know, but does that mean there is no Vram?


----------



## Redeye3323

I think it share's the RAM with the PC rather then having it's own RAM...


----------



## entrity

im no good at figuring this stuff out


----------



## Redeye3323

Just checking, we are talking about a PC and not a Laptop as you cannot upgrade a laptop.

Post your current specs here...

Or are you going to build one like you said, I have a very good guide which I used to build my 1st PC ever at Christmas. I am currently typing on it :grin:


----------



## entrity

yeah, the best thing for me to do is build one... and hopefully not smash up the stuff when im building it lolll

and im on my laptop atm, bout to go sleep so ill get back to you tomorrow :wave:


----------



## Redeye3323

Ok mate...

So you want to build it now.

Could you start a new thread in the building section and then post the link here, thanks mate :wave:


----------



## entrity

somethings gone randomely wrong with the ingame text, on EVERY game look:

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/7872/hardtoread.png
everythings gone randomely hard to read...


----------



## Redeye3323

Could you upload a smaller file, my internet won't open that one :S


----------



## entrity

il try 
hows this?


----------



## Redeye3323

You may of somehow changed the text options in Windows.

For Win.7, click the desktop and choose the "Screen Resolution" option. Find the "Make text and other items larger or smaller" and click that. Check Cleartype is switched on...


----------



## entrity

i did that, it seems to have fixed for now 

and also even tho u said when i added that 256mb on my card that its shared, it shows as dedicated? and whats this total avaiable graphics memory, sorry i know ive asked this loads im just trying to get it stuck in my head.. theoretically 









also do u like how i customized my desktop?


----------



## entrity

and also another problem (man i got loads  ) AUDIO  on my old pc, i could hear speech REALLY CLEAR but on this pc, i struggle to hear speech, its like its set as a lower priority, ive tested this headset on other pc and i can hear speech fine, i think its something with my PC's audio, i was hoping that you would know seeing as your really good with PC's


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> i did that, it seems to have fixed for now
> 
> and also even tho u said when i added that 256mb on my card that its shared, it shows as dedicated? and whats this total avaiable graphics memory, sorry i know ive asked this loads im just trying to get it stuck in my head.. theoretically


You have 512 MBs of Memory dedicated to your GPU and 1527MB of normal RAM which is shared between the GPU and CPU (normal day-to-day computering) but can be used if needed...



> also do u like how i customized my desktop?


Wowowowowowowow, I love your Desktop customization. Can I have it :laugh:

I still have the standard one, I will have to look into doing something like that.

What is the name of your Desktop setup - boxes thingy, I saw that program ages ago in a Magazine but could never ever find it :sigh:

Also, where did you find that skin out of curiosity.

Cheers bud,
Redeye3323


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> and also another problem (man i got loads  ) AUDIO  on my old pc, i could hear speech REALLY CLEAR but on this pc, i struggle to hear speech, its like its set as a lower priority, ive tested this headset on other pc and i can hear speech fine, i think its something with my PC's audio, i was hoping that you would know seeing as your really good with PC's


Compared to some people, I am a n00b at PCs lol.

I am fairly ok with them though and most things can be found out...

It may be worth checking your sound quality is up-to-scatch.

Right click the Sound Icon on the Notifications bay and choose the "Recording Devices" page. Make sure it is on the "Recording" Tab and check the right mic is set. Then double click on the mic and goto the "Advanced" tab and check the "Default Format" is set to "2 Channel, 16-bit, 48000 Hz (DVD Quality)". Click "Ok" and close all the remaining windows.

See if this works and post back...


----------



## entrity

> You have 512 MBs of Memory dedicated to your GPU and 1527MB of normal RAM which is shared between the GPU and CPU (normal day-to-day computering) but can be used if needed...


this means it acts as 512 and i can play games that require 512?



> What is the name of your Desktop setup - boxes thingy, I saw that program ages ago in a Magazine but could never ever find it


its called fences 



> Also, where did you find that skin out of curiosity


you get it from here 

http://www.alienware.co.uk/Intro_Pages/aw_alienguise.aspx

but you also need a program called "mycolors" by stardock, its free so thats no problem, some themes like the alienware one is free, some you have to pay 



> Right click the Sound Icon on the Notifications bay and choose the "Recording Devices" page. Make sure it is on the "Recording" Tab and check the right mic is set. Then double click on the mic and goto the "Advanced" tab and check the "Default Format" is set to "2 Channel, 16-bit, 48000 Hz (DVD Quality)". Click "Ok" and close all the remaining windows.


didnt work.. when i tried watching a video i could barely hear speech one, i still can hardly hear speech, it may just be the video but heres the video:

YouTube - Apple Store Love Song


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> this means it acts as 512 and i can play games that require 512?


What it means is you have 512MBs of memory dedicated just for your GPU and nothing else. You will be able to play games that require 512MB of vRAM but only if you can get them started in the first place...

Your PC may sometimes draw some of the normal Shared RAM if needed but this isn't the norm...


----------



## entrity

ah right... audio problem still persists  when watching videos/hearing people through the mic on games, speech is difficult to hear even at full volume


----------



## entrity

and did u mean make sure this is set to default?


----------



## Redeye3323

Do the exact same thing but do it for the Playback tab...

Also, thanks for the hint about making my desktop look nice.


----------



## entrity

i have


----------



## Redeye3323

Have you tried making sure all your audio drivers are up to date?


----------



## entrity

how do i do that? =/

quick replying from me, im determined to fix this so i can actually hear what people are saying


----------



## Redeye3323

Sorry about that, I had to go do something.

Can you find out what your soundcard is...


----------



## entrity

is it one of these?



Code:


-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025031F&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_791A&SUBSYS_00791A00&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: AtiHdmi.sys
         Driver Version: 5.00.7000.0004 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/4/2009 13:20:26, 114192 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: ATI Technologies Inc.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025031F&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF


----------



## entrity

is it the ati hdmi output?


----------



## Redeye3323

entrity said:


> is it one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -------------
> Sound Devices
> -------------
> Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
> Default Sound Playback: Yes
> Default Voice Playback: Yes
> Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025031F&REV_1001
> Manufacturer ID: 1
> Product ID: 100
> Type: WDM
> Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
> Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
> Other Files:
> Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
> HW Accel Level: Basic
> Cap Flags: 0xF1F
> Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
> Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
> Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
> HW Memory: 0
> Voice Management: No
> EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
> I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
> Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
> 
> Description: ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Definition Audio Device)
> Default Sound Playback: No
> Default Voice Playback: No
> Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_791A&SUBSYS_00791A00&REV_1000
> Manufacturer ID: 1
> Product ID: 100
> Type: WDM
> Driver Name: AtiHdmi.sys
> Driver Version: 5.00.7000.0004 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> Date and Size: 6/4/2009 13:20:26, 114192 bytes
> Other Files:
> Driver Provider: ATI Technologies Inc.
> HW Accel Level: Basic
> Cap Flags: 0xF1F
> Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
> Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
> Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
> HW Memory: 0
> Voice Management: No
> EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
> I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
> Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
> 
> Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
> Default Sound Playback: No
> Default Voice Playback: No
> Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025031F&REV_1001
> Manufacturer ID: 1
> Product ID: 100
> Type: WDM
> Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
> Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
> Other Files:
> Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
> HW Accel Level: Basic
> Cap Flags: 0xF1F
> Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
> Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
> Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
> HW Memory: 0
> Voice Management: No
> EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
> I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
> Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
> 
> ---------------------
> Sound Capture Devices
> ---------------------
> Description: FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)
> Default Sound Capture: Yes
> Default Voice Capture: Yes
> Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
> Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
> Cap Flags: 0x1
> Format Flags: 0xFFFFF


Hey mate,

Try here:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## entrity

ok i got vista, Windows7 Driver(32/64 bits) Driver only (Executable file) because the one you gave me just kept sending me back and fourth, would this be the right one?


----------



## Redeye3323

I should think so.

Realtek HD Audio Win7 Driver?

If so, try using that...


----------



## entrity

it worked!  ure a legend


----------



## Redeye3323

Very glad to hear it mate...

Any more of your problems I can solve?

xD

If your done with this thread then you can mark it as Solved under the Thread Tools menu...

Still chat on xFire though mate...


----------



## entrity

umm let me think, the computer my parents use i think is on its way out because, it doesnt have one of those silence fans in side so you always hear it, but when you turn it on its incredibly loud, is this a sign?


----------



## Redeye3323

It could just be a noisy fan...

The best thing to do is to take out the plug and give the case fans a good clean. They are probably chocka with dust...


----------

